# Intel i7 980x system



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

If something doesn't work please let me know. thanks

CPU:Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition Gulftown 3.33GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115226

Mother board: ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614

Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308

Vid card: (2) SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100281VX-2SR Radeon HD 5870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102872

LG Black 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Disc Combo Model UH10LS20 LightScribe Support
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136183

Case: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011

Powersupply: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Hard Drive: (2) Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

CPU Coller: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106108
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108113

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using two GPU's yields a very small performance increase compared to the substantial price increase.
Water & electricity don't play well. Air cooling can be just as efficient for a lot less money.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Using two GPU's yields a very small performance increase compared to the substantial price increase.
> Water & electricity don't play well. Air cooling can be just as efficient for a lot less money.


Agreed. Additionally, 24 gigs of RAM is beyond overkill. You'll need more than 750 Watts to power 2 5870's if you end up going that route.


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

well I can't find any power supplies that have good reviews over 750w.
I will be running a business one one monitor and cs4 and or Games (Like BFBC2).
One of my Fiends have that same case and Same liquid cooling system, he said "they work Great, been using them for over 3 years, No Problems"
If you say Air cooling is the same, safer, and cheaper Whats should I get?


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> You'll need more than 750 Watts to power 2 5870's if you end up going that route.


"500 Watt or greater power supply with 2x 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connector recommended [600 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX Technology in dual mode]"

600w for 2, and I'm getting a 750w+80w I think I'm good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I just noticed the 24GB of RAM. 4GB is more than sufficient for any apps or games so one Tri-Channel kit (3X2 GB)ould be fine.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Replace psu with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139013
Replace excessive ram with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335
A good Air cooling heatsink: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154011


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

6-core is overkill for just about anything right now.


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> 6-core is overkill for just about anything right now.


Are you saying a 4 core will let me run my business on one monitor and cs4 and or high end Graphic Game on the other? :4-dontkno

note: Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition 3.33GHz 4 core for $970 OR Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition 3.33GHz 6 core For $100-$200 MORE? I think its s better Deal, don't ya think???


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I do that all day. I work from home with my work applications on one display, Windows XP running in a virtual machine on the other and if I'm having a slow day I can also game. My 4-core barely sweats with it.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*WhiteWolf* said:


> Are you saying a 4 core will let me run my business on one monitor and cs4 and or high end Graphic Game on the other? :4-dontkno
> 
> note: Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition 3.33GHz 4 core for $970 OR Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition 3.33GHz 6 core For $100-$200 MORE? I think its s better Deal, don't ya think???


If you want to talk about a better deal, compare the i7 930 with the 975-extreme, and tell me what is worth $600+. The 930 will do what you want without problems.

If you budget things reasonably, it is much more affordable to upgrade/replace things as they become outdated/worn out 3-4 years down the road.

If you just want the biggest and baddest machine, you're going to be chasing that forever. When you finally get the best machine built, 6 months later there's new hardware released and now it's the not the best.


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> If you want to talk about a better deal, compare the i7 930 with the 975-extreme, and tell me what is worth $600+. The 930 will do what you want without problems.
> 
> If you budget things reasonably, it is much more affordable to upgrade/replace things as they become outdated/worn out 3-4 years down the road.
> 
> If you just want the biggest and baddest machine, you're going to be chasing that forever. When you finally get the best machine built, 6 months later there's new hardware released and now it's the not the best.


If some1 know how to oc then yea the i7 920 is the Best deal, the i7 920 can be oc to over 4 Ghz. 

I don't know how and don't want to know how to oc, I don't want to Blow up my PC thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i7-930 is more than enough for your needs @ stock speed


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

linderman said:


> i7-930 is more than enough for your needs @ stock speed


ok, soo let me put this all together now...I should 

get the Intel i7 930 4 core 2.8Ghz cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115225

One HD 5870 vid card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102872 
(recommends a 500w a 650w+80w fine? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 )

12 GB ram (CS4 take a lot of Ram,)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224

I am not sure about that CPU cooler, but I'll look into the Fan ones not the liquid cooling ones, ok?

and the rest are ok? like the case, and the Blue-ray, motherboard, Hard drives, and OS.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

12GB is still overkill.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*WhiteWolf* said:


> ok, soo let me put this all together now...I should
> 
> get the Intel i7 930 4 core 2.8Ghz cpu
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115225
> ...


Looks good. Case is pretty much personal preference. I can't comment on your particular case, as I've never used it. Looks cool at least. I'd stick with the Corsair 750 powersupply, not drop to 650. Having some headroom is a good idea when dealing with the power. As far as the Blu-Ray, I might consider spending the extra $40 and getting the burning version of it. The media is expensive still, yeah, but if you're spending $110 to play them why not spend $150 to make them?

Noctua NH-U12P -- Good i7 cooler worth considering.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for 1 5870 i would be running a corsair 850w

forget about running a 650w


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dai said:


> for 1 5870 i would be running a corsair 850w
> 
> forget about running a 650w




I agree; the real "deal" as far as cost/performance ratio is with the Corsair 850-TX it can be expected to meet all of your future upgrades for the full 5 year life span of that unit.

minimum I would use Corsair 750-tx


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> Looks good. Case is pretty much personal preference. I can't comment on your particular case, as I've never used it. Looks cool at least.


Friend has it says the side face keep everything cool.



hhnq04 said:


> As far as the Blu-Ray, I might consider spending the extra $40 and getting the burning version of it. The media is expensive still, yeah, but if you're spending $110 to play them why not spend $150 to make them?


I don't think I'll ever need to burn them, I don't have a Blue ray player on my TV, In fact I don't even have a DVD player, LOL going from VHS on TV to Blue ray on computer, lol



hhnq04 said:


> Noctua NH-U12P -- Good i7 cooler worth considering.


looks cheap.... Idk coolers... .. . alot of people have v8s, they any good?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055

a few people keep telling to get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the coolermaster V8 is a very good cooler but its fan is rather noisey compared to others

the artic freezer is a step up from the stock fan and its reasonably priced; but its not in the cooling class of the V8

this is my personal fav but you have to add the fans extra
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...tsink_LGA_77511561366_AM2AM2AM3_Hot_Item.html

these would be my fan choice (quieter than most for having a speed of 1400 rpms)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_1450_RPM_D1225C12B4AP-14.html

a good high quality heatsink and fans is more practical solution than watercooling

good watercooling set-up will set you back $300.00 and is only really needed if you want to really push your rig overclocking


----------



## *WhiteWolf* (Mar 31, 2010)

linderman said:


> the coolermaster V8 is a very good cooler but its fan is rather noisey compared to others
> 
> the artic freezer is a step up from the stock fan and its reasonably priced; but its not in the cooling class of the V8
> 
> ...


I really don't care how "noisy" a fan is, really. its going to be over 3 feet away + I'm going to have a headset on most of the time and or Music coming out my speakers...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a water-cooled system and a fan cooled system. The water system is barely a whisper while my air system is quite loud in my opinion. Water cooling was only thrown in their because the owner asked for it and I wanted to flex my computer building muscles. 2 years later no leaks and it still runs great.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the coolermaster V8 is a good choice then


----------

